# How to connect my android to the internet using my laptop's internet dongle



## izzikio_rage (Jun 18, 2012)

Hey guys 

I have a MTS net connect dongle and since the net on my Galaxy pop android phone is pretty expensive I wanted to know a way to make my phone use the net on my laptop. 

I've tried setting up a WIFI ad hoc network on my laptop and sharing net on that, but my phone can't seem to find that. Any suggestions on what I can try?


----------



## dr.rdb (Jun 18, 2012)

try Connectify !! it rocks!


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 18, 2012)

Will give it a shot .... Thank you


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 18, 2012)

Use Connectify pro version. That have some additional features like naming your own network (SSID)


----------



## coolfire92 (Jun 18, 2012)

Virtual Router does the same task as connectify and is open source.Ad-hoc networks don't work with android.
But to use connectify or virtual router you need *windows 7*.
Virtual router


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 18, 2012)

I have windows 7, it came with my Dell laptop. I tried using connectify and it said that Access point mode is not supported. Am trying to update my drivers to see if that helps. Will try Virtual router if this does not work.


----------



## noob (Jun 18, 2012)

Connectify is good but doesn't works with old dell laptops including mine(Inspiron 1520) model as it does not supports something called "soft access point" .


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 18, 2012)

Connectify worked, I can connect my android to it , however the net connection speed on my phone is pretty slow even though I get round 200kbps on the laptop ...any suggestions?


----------



## RON28 (Jun 18, 2012)

disable your bluetooth of laptop and phone


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 19, 2012)

bluetooth is disabled on the phone ....on the laptop both the wifi and bluetooth radios turn on together, really nothing I can do. BTW how will this help?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 19, 2012)

RON28 said:


> disable your bluetooth of laptop and phone



What the hell bluetooth has got to do with net speed?


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 20, 2012)

ok, connectify works, my phone connects to my laptop, but it seems that apart from whatsapp (which requires very less speed) nothing seems to connect....It's like my phone is unable to access the net at any decent speed. 

HELP


----------



## RON28 (Jun 20, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> What the hell bluetooth has got to do with net speed?



happened with me, i disabled bluetooth and got 256kBps speed on phone 



izzikio_rage said:


> ok, connectify works, my phone connects to my laptop, but it seems that apart from whatsapp (which requires very less speed) nothing seems to connect....It's like my phone is unable to access the net at any decent speed.
> 
> HELP



how much speed your dongle gives on laptop?


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 21, 2012)

upto 200 kbps ..... but the phone barely gets anything .....and nothing is using the net on the laptop.


----------



## vipul619 (Jun 21, 2012)

If your phone is rooted.
Give this app a try.
Its still WIP.
Reverse Tethering


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 25, 2012)

RON28 said:


> happened with me, i disabled bluetooth and got 256kBps speed on phone
> 
> 
> 
> how much speed your dongle gives on laptop?



Still stuck .... It's like my Vodafone netconnect just won't respond to requests from my android phone.



vipul619 said:


> If your phone is rooted.
> Give this app a try.
> Its still WIP.
> Reverse Tethering



Had found this when I initially searched for reverse thethering ...but It's too painful and very very limited. Any other suggestions?


----------

